
Ask HN: What home or office chair are you using? - Wonnk13
I&#x27;ve been using the same basic chair I bought at Staples when I was in grad school almost a decade ago. I&#x27;d like to upgrade to something really comfortable and supportive that I can sit in for several hours at a time. Good posture is really important to me so I&#x27;d like something that will help me when I start to slouch.
======
koolba
Leather "Executive" office chair from Costco. Had it for about two years now
and it still feels great, if anything the leather has gotten even softer from
use. I think it was around $150-$200.

I also have foot rest approximately parallel to the seat so that I can lean
back and keep my feet elevated. Being able to lean back makes longer sessions
much easier on the lower back. Either way it's best to take a break every hour
or two though.

------
Neliquat
1960's aluminum tanker task/computer chair with adjustable height and
backrest. Fits perfect, stylish, keeps me sitting straight all day. Will
outlast me without a doubt. Only issue is ocassional butt sweat from vinyl
seat on hot days. Will never suffer a disposable 'office chair' again.

------
brianjking
Steelcase Leap. Amazing chair, adjustable in just about every way imaginable.
I like the mesh breathability of Herman Miller Aeron chairs, however, I'm
about 135lbs and 5'9 and the Aeron often times felt too big for me.

------
brudgers
Ikea Poang. I work with a laptop in my lap.

